# Get Those Truck Fueled!!!!!



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

Get Ready Guys, They Say Big Snow For Ct This Weekend!!!!!!
I Cant Wait Any Longer, I Thought I Was Going To Have To Do Like That Dunkin Donuts Comm...


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

SHHHHHHH!!!!


your gonna scare it off!!!!


----------



## madmax4688 (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh crap I sneezed....... there goes the snow!!!! Welcome to New England where if you dont like the weather.......wait 5 minutes!


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

My buddy of mine did that once sitting in a parking lot and saw a snowflake and it was the funniest thing every we got pictures ill post them up


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah--Shhhhh Were hunting snow flakes be verry verry quiet! I'm with you ynvvbr!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Quick someone start a big outdoors project. Open a paint can or pour some cement.That will show the weather who's the boss.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

go plow said:


> Get Ready Guys, They Say Big Snow For Ct This Weekend!!!!!!
> I Cant Wait Any Longer, I Thought I Was Going To Have To Do Like That Dunkin Donuts Comm...


Thats the second thing I'm going to do. First thing is mark a raised manhole cover with a cone on my way home from work. I've hit that thing 3 times and scares the hell outta me everytime. It's about dam time I go out again.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Every time my wife gets me tickets to something it snows in the past 2 years.

Last year we had the big one, earlier this year we had a foot of snow then we had tickets to a pats game and guess what it snowed  
Guess what I have going on sunday night yup more tickets


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Dan,

I want to personally thank you for making it snow. Tell your wife to get you more tickets


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris-R said:


> Dan,
> 
> I want to personally thank you for making it snow. Tell your wife to get you more tickets


I just told her at least one show a week till winters over 

Kind of like a snow dance :bluebounc


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

go plow said:


> Get Ready Guys, They Say Big Snow For Ct This Weekend!!!!!!
> I Cant Wait Any Longer, I Thought I Was Going To Have To Do Like That Dunkin Donuts Comm...


Truck fueled and sanders loaded. I hope we get nailed payup


----------



## Hardware 2 (Dec 2, 2002)

Starting to Stick on grassy area's


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*S.E. Michigan says*

Quit being greedy and send some over here would ya???


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

brunosplace said:


> Quit being greedy and send some over here would ya???


I'm looking forward to this storm. I've only had to drop my blade for two storms so far :crying:


----------

